# .mov-files in HTML



## JanHH (11. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte in eine Webseite einen etwa 4 MB großes .mov-film einbauen, der eingebettet in die webseite abgespielt werden soll.

Dafür verwende ich folgenden Code:


```
<object classid="clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B" codebase="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab" height="240" width="320"> 
<param name="src" value="movies/vw.mov"> 
<param name="autoplay" value="true"> 
<param name="controller" value="true"> 
<embed pluginspage="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/" src="movies/vw.mov" type="video/quicktime" controller="true" autoplay="true"> 
</object>
```

Das klappt auch soweit ganz gut, aber...
selbst bei DSL dauert die Ladezeit natürlich ewig. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, den Film als stream abzuspielen, so dass der Anfang bereits abgespielt wird, während der Rest noch heruntergeladen wird? Oder kennt jemand eine gute Methode, die Fime zu komprimieren (Dauer des Films ca. 30 sekunden), so dass er weniger Speicherplatz braucht?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## itseit (13. August 2004)

ja kompremier den film in mpeg und verkleinere die Auflösung


----------



## xxenon (13. August 2004)

Als alter ISDN-Nutzer habe zwar selbst noch nie einein Stream erzeugt bzw. online gestellt, aber ich denke du solltest für die Wiedergabe entweder in ein spezielles Streaming-Format (z.B. Real Media) konvertieren, oder das Video über Flash abspielen. In erstem Fall wird sowieso abgespielt, sobald ein Teil downgeloaded wurde (ist ja auch der Sinn von Streaming ^^) und in Flash kann man das AFAIK auch einstellen.

Zur Onlinewiedergabe würde ich auf Formate wie MPEG und MOV sowieso verzichten. Das lädt ewig down und dann funktioniert es nicht in jedem Browser (bzw. mir jedem Plugin) gleich gut.
Sowas sollte man gleich zum Downloaden anbieten.


Damit kennt jeder meine Meinung dazu ^^...

xxenon


----------



## JanHH (13. August 2004)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten.
Auflösung verkleinern kommt nicht in Frage, da die Qualität gut bleiben soll. Ich habe ihn jetzt leicht verändert, der Download dauert mit DSL etwa 30 Sek. - ein für mich akzeptabler Wert. Das einzige, was mich noch stört: Während des Downloads zeigt er nur das Quicktime-Logo an. Kann man das irgendwie einstellen, so dass man z.B. einen Text erscheinen lässt "Loading Movie..."?

Danke für Eure Antworten und viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## Basileus (13. August 2004)

Hi, 

du solltest dir wirklich überlegen, ob du das ganze nicht in Flash machen willst, da es dann wie gesagt streamt, und du auch den Preloader und das ganze Ambiente frei gestalten kannst.....

Grüsse B

P.S.: Nein, wenn du den Quicktime Player verwendest, kannst du das Logo nicht wegschalten, es sei denn du arbeitest mit JavaScript und überblendenden Layern, aber das auch nur echt kompliziert ......


----------



## King Euro (13. August 2004)

Ich würde dir auch Flash empfehlen, da das ja streamt.

Ich habe das zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, ob er Mov Dateien auch streamt, aber da er sie abspielen kann, sollte das eigentlich gehen!


----------



## JanHH (13. August 2004)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten.
Hmm, Flash wäre eine interessante Alternative - gibt nur zwei kleine Probs: 
1.) Ich habe noch nie so richtig mit Flash gearbeitet :-(
2.) Das .mov wird dynamisch aus einer Datenbank ausgelesen. Wenn ich das über ein QT-Plugin mache, geht das ganz einfach über PHP. Kann ich Flash denn auch mit PHP in Verbindung bringen?

Hat jemand Tipps, wo ich weitere Hilfe dazu bekomme?

Danke und Gruss
Jan


----------



## Basileus (13. August 2004)

Hi, 

poste das ganze einfach nochmal im Flash Bereich.

Insofern du mit auslesen den Pfad meinst, ist das ganze kein Problem, da Flash und PHP passen wie A**** auf Eimer....

Grüsse
B

P.S.: Wie verschiebt man Beiträge ?


----------



## King Euro (13. August 2004)

Ich glaube nicht, das jeder Beiträge verschieben kann, da musst du dich mal an einen Moderator wenden!

Flash hat auch eine integrierte Programmiersprache (Action-Script) so wie ich das siehen, ist die php sehr ähnlich! (ich habe aber keine Ahnung von Programmierssprachen, auch wenn ich mit beiden schon geprogt habe!)


----------



## Basileus (13. August 2004)

Ja nü, 

ich bin ja mod im flash forum, seit neuestem, und kanns noch nicht, vielleicht erbarmt sich ja ein alter hase, ansonsten poste es einfach nochmal.....

Grüsse
B

P.S.: Ahhh, können nur Admins.......


----------

